# How to open a .run file



## adamkirchberger (Jul 7, 2006)

i was given a program on a file with and extension of .run when i click it it asks me what to open it with. when i open it in notepad it says created with Makeself. i really want to open those files and his computer opens them fine.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=run&Search=Search

Should give you links to some applications that can execute the .run file.

HTH


----------



## adamkirchberger (Jul 7, 2006)

I have tried that before but i do not really understand what application i need to open it.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

What program does he use to open it?


----------



## adamkirchberger (Jul 7, 2006)

He said that when he clicks it it starts the install like any other installer. he says his might be different as it is a Russian Genuine XP.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I've never heard of a .RUN file. You should probably get some more information from the person who gave it to you. I've also never seen a .RUN file actually be an executable. It shouldn't matter that the OS is Russian.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

See if you can right click on the file, select *Extract All* and see if it will open.


----------



## adamkirchberger (Jul 7, 2006)

I cannot right click and extract.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Don't know why I didn't see this before:

http://www.megastep.org/makeself/

Try winzip....


----------



## Mrwww (Jan 6, 2008)

.run is an executable file for linux.


----------



## adamkirchberger (Jul 7, 2006)

How does that help me? 

How can i run a .run in linux then ?


----------

